# Twin Peaks to be Concluded



## Perpetual Man (Oct 7, 2014)

After 25 years it has just been announced that cult favourite TV show Twin Peaks will be given a 9 episode series on Showtime allowing creators David Lynch and Mark Frost the chance to tie things up, after the original show was cancelled following a classic cliffhanger.

Set 25 years (fittingly) after the original show was cancelled we are invited to return to the town of Twin Peaks...


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 7, 2014)

If we're invited, I'm already on my way _elbat acimrof eht si siht _


----------

